# Arrays vergleichen mit equals



## joschika77 (31. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich versuche gerade zwei Array zu vergleichen.
Leider bekomme ich es nicht richtig hin.


```
if(! pufferfewo.equals(db.auslesenFewo_einzeln()))
{
    .....
}
```
In die if Anweisung soll er nur reingehen wenn die Arrays nicht mehr gleich sind.
Er geht aber immer rein.Woran liegt das?Ich habe schon mit dem Debugger nachgesehen.
Sieht vernünftig aus.Oder kann man noch anders vergleichen? 

MfG Ronn


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (31. Dez 2004)

Ohne jetzt nachgeguckt zu haben, vermute ich mal, daß Du die Elemente einzeln überprüfen mußt. Vermutlich ist equals bei Arrays bloß als Referenzvergleich implementiert.

Versuch mal java.util.Arrays.equals().


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2004)

Nein, equals vergleicht die Elemente von ArrayList, diese müssen aber logischerweise die equals-Methode
implementieren. Außerdem müssen noch beide Arrays gleich sortiert sein.


----------



## bygones (31. Dez 2004)

hä - reden wir von Array oder ArrayList ??


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (31. Dez 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, equals vergleicht die Elemente von ArrayList, diese müssen aber logischerweise die equals-Methode
> implementieren. Außerdem müssen noch beide Arrays gleich sortiert sein.



Es wurde eindeutig nach Arrays gefragt, nicht nach einer List/Collection.


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2004)

Der Code sieht aber nach Collection also ArrayList aus.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (31. Dez 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Code sieht aber nach Collection also ArrayList aus.



Wie das  ???:L 
Und er schreibt dreimal explizit "Array" (wenn auch undekliniert).


----------



## Guest (1. Jan 2005)

Es gibt kein equals bei Arrays deswegen.


----------



## Beni (1. Jan 2005)

Ein Array ist ein Objekt, wie vieles andere auch, deshalb hat ein Array auch eine equals-Methode (wie auch der Compiler bestätigt...).


----------

